# Bolt and Network Switch



## freeway.real (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi there.

A nasty surge must have hit my networking equipment, as I recently had to replace my Router and 24 port Network Switch. I've replaced each with the EXACT SAME equipment:

>>> Router: http://www.tp-link.com/lb/products/details/Archer-C8.html
>>> 24 Port Unmanaged Network Switch: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/TL-SG1024.html

Prior to the surge, my TiVo Bolt had NO problem whatsoever auto-negotiating with the network switch, as the link lights on the switch and at the TiVo Bolt were always lit with blinking goodness. However, since the surge and the subsequent replacement of Router/Network Switch, the Bolt will NOT connect when patched into a port on the Network Switch. It ONLY connects when plugged directly into the Router.

I'm not dead in the water, b/c obviously the Bolt has connectivity w/ the router when directly plugged in - but should I be worried that my new Network Switch is faulty?

Other Tidbits:
> All of my a/v equipment throughout the house are connected to surge protectors of some sort - so I didn't lose any TV's, A/V receivers, or other devices/clients as a whole.
> Both of my TiVo Mini's are fully connected when patched into the Network Switch. They work.
> My two Apple TV4's must have also gotten nailed by the surge, so their Ethernet ports won't work, but I'm using their Wi-Fi capability as a backup. I'll worry about that later. I also have an Apple TV 3 that didn't get nailed. Strange. 
> My laptop has full connectivity w/ the Network Switch when connected at the same physical location as the TiVo Bolt (using the same network cabling), which is located inside a cabinet next to my fireplace.
> My laptop also has full connectivity when plugged directly into the same port on the Network Switch at my distribution point/enclosure where the TiVo Bolt would normally be plugged in.

A penny for your thoughts!

-freeway


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

All I can think of is the firmware on the switch may need updating? I would double check the router firmware too just in case it is some weird interaction between the devices.

Though strange that you're using the same cable and port as the Bolt and the laptop connects but the Bolt does not. Still could be a firmware issue.

If it still doesn't work after a firmware upgrade I'd replace the switch again.


----------



## freeway.real (Jun 28, 2016)

hmmm...


I DID update the Router firmware when re-installing the new one. But I'd also updated the (now defunct) router's firmware as well, and everything worked. I'll revert the firmware to the old one and try it out. 

The switch is simply a plug-n-play unmanaged switch. i.e. it can't have it's firmware upgraded. 

I shouldn't have a problem returning it to Amazon if/when I make that call, but I'll likely keep troubleshooting for another few days or so...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

The usual stuff, try a different Ethernet cable, try a different port on your switch. Reboot everything, again. Probably do no good but set a fixed/static/reserved IP on your router for your Tivos. 
PS. What I would be worried about was that something wanky happened to the Bolt's Ethernet port.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

TiVos seem to like to hang onto IP address. If youre getting TiVos IP address from a DHCP server you may need to reboot the TiVo after connecting to the switch. Try forcing TiVo to update its IP address.


----------



## freeway.real (Jun 28, 2016)

fcfc2 -

That's what I'm concerned about - that something "wanky" happened to my Bolt's ethernet port. 'Just so darned strange that it doesn't want to play nice w/ the switch. 


worachj -

I was spinning my tires last evening rebooting the TiVo when connected to the swich. Perhaps I'll connect the Bolt to the router, then connect to the switch and reboot?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Try connecting to the router directly and set a static IP, then remove it from the router and connect to the switch and see if it connects and maintains that IP address you set.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

freeway.real said:


> fcfc2 -
> worachj -
> 
> I was spinning my tires last evening rebooting the TiVo when connected to the swich. Perhaps I'll connect the Bolt to the router, then connect to the switch and reboot?


Not sure what "spinning my tires" means. But my thought process was that the communication of the TiVo and DHCP server was loosing its lease\acknowledgment\information when the TiVo was placed behind the switch. By rebooting the TiVo after connecting to the switch, I was hoping to reestablish the DHCP server/TiVo connection.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

worachj said:


> Not sure what "spinning my tires" means.


AKA "wasting my time", "getting nowhere fast", etc.


----------



## freeway.real (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah - sorry that didn't translate 

I'll do some more troubleshooting w/ the network switch tonight to see if it acts up. 

I'll also see about messing w/ both the TiVo and the Network switch.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I would agree going with a static IP on our network resolved a lot of network issues with the Bolt.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

worachj said:


> Not sure what "spinning my tires" means....


You're from Minnesota and you don't know what "spinning your tires" means?


----------

